

"It has YouTube, but unfortunately no flash"- Mossberg- iPhone 2007. - tonymarks
http://www.charlierose.com/view/interview/8570

======
mooism2
Edit title please, should be 2007, not 1997.

~~~
tonymarks
Whoops! (maybe it just felt like the interview was that long ago) -thanks

